

Father of Edward Snowden urges son not to commit 'treason,' to return home - Brajeshwar
http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2013/06/17/exclusive-father-edward-snowden-urges-son-to-stop-leaking-come-home/

======
jayfuerstenberg
It's a trap...

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tSnp6iC_QUc](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tSnp6iC_QUc)

